
[Need Feedback][React-Redux] Fetch HOC with Redux - rvlewerissa
https://github.com/rvlewerissa/fetch-hoc-redux
======
rvlewerissa
Hi guys :)

I've been working on my first ever package on NPM. I'm using it on my project,
might as well share it to others. It's just a simple higher order component
with Redux integration :)

Really hoping to get some feedback for further improvements. Any kind of
feedback will greatly be appreciated!

This is also my first submission on HackerNews, I apologize if this post
doesn't go where it belongs.

Cheers guys! :)

~~~
brudgers
If it meets the guidelines, this might make a good 'Show HN'. Show HN
guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

Good luck.

